# Use old Amazon box to ship?



## Davidius (May 16, 2008)

Am I allowed to ship a book in an old Amazon box?


----------



## smhbbag (May 16, 2008)

Working at UPS, there are a couple boxes every morning shipped in Fedex, DHL or USPS boxes with UPS labels on them.

It's done so often nobody really cares, other than every now and then to notice it and laugh a bit.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 16, 2008)

> Am I allowed to ship a book in an old Amazon box?



Sure, but do not ship any Old Amazons in a book box.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 16, 2008)

Davidius said:


> Am I allowed to ship a book in an old Amazon box?



As Jeremy noted, you can ship in a box that has stuff written on it. The only problem you will run into is if you ship something through the USPS and it says something like "Hazardous Materials" or something like that written on it. You can still use the box in those cases but you just need to mark out those words with a black marker.

The main thing to ensure when using any box is to make the address label pretty obvious. Other than that, it doesn't matter what kind of box you use.


----------



## Davidius (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the help, guys. Now I'd like to hear some more Amazon jokes!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 16, 2008)

I think I have had things shipped to me in an Amazon box at least once and have had shippers use all kinds of other boxes as well.


----------



## Galatians220 (May 16, 2008)

Davidius said:


> Thanks for all the help, guys. Now I'd like to hear some more Amazon jokes!


 
_Quoting Mr. Harmon:_* Sure, but do not ship any Old Amazons in a book box.* 

I could add, *"old Amazons never die; they just fade away."*  And that's fortunate for what could be the natural result: medical schools don't graduate *that *many plastic surgeons... 

Margaret


----------



## Herald (May 16, 2008)

I ship stuff to Rich all the time in boxes from Joel Osteen and John Hagee.


----------



## Davidius (May 16, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> I ship stuff to Rich all the time in boxes from Joel Osteen and John Hagee.


----------



## Augusta (May 16, 2008)

We get Amazon boxes in the mail all the time. Don't make the mistake of getting Amazon Prime. Free second day shipping on almost everything is not good for the pocket book.


----------

